# Service und Support > Testforum >  der erste Versuch

## flüstermann

mein Bestrahlungsbild:


wer genau guckt sieht die rausgerutschte Bandscheibe bei L5/S1

so jetzt kann ich es auch - hurrra (und danke an Georg und Konrad, ist doch einfach ;-) )

----------


## flüstermann

da mach ich gleich mal weiter:
- hier meine Bericht der Bestrahlung:


ups, bischen viel, ist aber auch ein"Testforum" ;-)

----------


## flüstermann

jetzt wäre es toll, wenn das Bild gedreht wäre?

Grübel?
lg

Harald (wer kennt Prednisol? Vorsicht, treibt bei Diabetiker den Blutzucker bis zum Krankenhaus - Sc...Mittel)

----------

